# EN: He'd smelled of soap



## macacia

Hi everyone !

I saw a sentence in a book that I don't really understand : "He'd smelled of soap and sandalwood, pleasant scents to most people but she'd felt her stomach twist slightly". The underlined part is the one I don't understand. What does " 'd" mean and why is it followed by a conjugated verb (is it preterit or past participle) ? And one last question, what would be the french translation?

Thanks everyone and sory for all those questions ^^'


----------



## broglet

bonsoir et bienvenue macacia 

he'd smelled = he had smelled (il avait senti ..)


----------



## Locape

Mais est-ce qu'en français on utiliserait pas plutôt l'imparfait dans un tel cas ? 'Il avait senti le savon' donne l'impression pour moi qu'il reconnaît cette odeur de savon, pas que c'est la sienne. 'Il sentait le savon et le bois de santal [...] mais quant à elle, cela lui avait légèrement retourné l'estomac'.


----------



## Laurent2018

Locape said:


> on utiliserait pas plutôt l'imparfait dans un tel cas ?


C'est mon impression aussi.
Mais il y a un problème d'antériorité.
"he had smelled of..." est antérieur à "she had felt..." et c'est peut-être pourquoi il faut un plus-que-parfait (en anglais).
Mais pourrait-on le convertir en "simple" imparfait en français ?


----------



## OLN

Il s'agit apparemment de deux actions ponctuelles au même moment de la narration, ce qui signifie pour moi qu'elle a senti son odeur un court instant. Vérifie tout de même le contexte ! 
"Il avait senti (à ce moment-là) etc." ne sonne pas très bien, mais en se plaçant du son point de vue de la femme, on peut peut-être dire :
_Elle avait perçu des odeurs de savon et de santal qu'on trouve habituellement agréables/que la plupart des gens trouvent plaisantes, mais qui lui avaient un peu retourné l'estomac._

C'est un bon sujet pour le forum de grammaire.


----------



## mehoul

Je pense que l'imparfait peut être utilisé ici pour le premier verbe (he'd smelled) mais pas forcément pour le second (she'd felt).

par exemple : elle avait rencontré X dans telles circonstances. Il sentait le savon... mais ça lui avait retourné l'estomac.

ou bien : Elle se rappelait l'époque où elle vivait avec X. I sentait le savon... mais ça lui retournait l'estomac.

Le premier cas est un souvenir ponctuel, le second se rapporte à une période plus longue.


----------



## broglet

OLN said:


> Il s'agit apparemment de deux actions ponctuelles au même moment de la narration, ce qui signifie pour moi qu'elle a senti son odeur un court instant. Vérifie tout de même le contexte !
> "Il avait senti (à ce moment-là) etc." ne sonne pas très bien, mais en se plaçant du son point de vue de la femme, on peut peut-être dire :
> _Elle avait perçu des odeurs de savon et de santal qu'on trouve habituellement agréables/que la plupart des gens trouvent plaisantes, mais qui lui avaient un peu retourné l'estomac._
> 
> C'est un bon sujet pour le forum de grammaire.


Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agissait de deux actions ponctuelles (ni pour une seule action ponctuelle).  Son odeur était probablement un état persistant à l'heure de la narration, et rien dans l'anglais d'origine ne suggère qu'elle ne l'avait senti qu'un court instant.

I think the reason for the use of the pluperfect rather than the imperfect ('he smelled ..') is to indicate that although the smell was present at the time of the narration it was not necessarily permanent or typical.


----------



## OLN

Je n'emploierais vraiment pas l'imparfait pour la seconde partie, parce que rien n'indique dans la phrase que les odeurs incommodaient la femme à chaque fois qu'elle les sentait.

On ne dégage évidemment pas une odeur juste un instant, mais c'est l'instant qui pour moi compte. Je proposais une paraphrase au plus-que-parfait pour exprimer ce que j'ai compris de cette scène relatée avec deux "pluperfect".

Plutôt que conjecturer, si on attendait que macacia donne le contexte ?


----------



## guillaume de manzac m

HE HAD SMELLED OF  = Past perfect (OLN calls this the pluperfect from the French "plus que parfait") ---- context ??   he had smelled of xyz on the last occasion she* had* seen him. It is better to put the "had" in full because it is also used for the conditional "He'd smell like that if he could!".
In this short context the time is not clear; did she get the smell on the last occasion she saw him or just on this present visit??


----------



## broglet

Je suis d'accord - on a besoin de plus du contexte!  Macacia!  Reviens!!

(guillaume .. "he had smelled of ... " is the pluperfect tense. The perfect tense would be "He has smelled of ... ")


----------



## macacia

Pardon tout le monde, me revoilà!

"For a time, Amber had considered engineering a situation where she might bump into Ben Jukes as if by accident, but in the end, there had been no need for that. She happened to call in at newsagent's around the corner from work one morning and there he was. Standing on his own, browsing the newspaper shelf. 
Slipping behind him in the queue, she'd self-consciously clutched her own tabloid newspaper and a breakfast bar. He'd smelled of soap and sandalwood, pleasant scents to most people but she'd felt her stomach twist slightly."
Je ne pense pas que la suite soit nécessaire, mais si jamais demander moi.

Juste une petite remarque, quelques pages plus tard elle fait de nouveau référence au fait qu'elle n'apprécie pas son odeur: " She stood only a couple of inches short of his own six foot one. Close up, she could see his eyes were a hazel shade. She could smell the sandalwood scent again and she tried to keep her breathing shallow."

Merci à tous pour votre aide!!


----------



## guillaume de manzac m

The "  'd" is unnecessary here - all the rest is a story "  = "she self-consciously clutched" = past tense .... then the same = "he smelled of soap and sandalwood"   ........  finally "she felt her stomach twist slightly."  simple past tense for the story.


----------



## broglet

Hi guillaume - I agree that the pluperfect tense is unnecessary here but it does give it a subtly different meaning which is quite hard to explain.  To me it emphasises that the smell was unusual and unexpected.  Also it suggests that the smell belonged firmly in the past and he might not smell like that at the time of the narration.


----------



## Laurent2018

Well...

"When students first learn the past perfect, they want to use it all the time, and this is not correct.
Instead, we use the past perfect to make sure our listener understands the order in which events occurred, or the sequence. In general, we use the simple past to talk about events that occurred in the past.  When we’re telling a story, we use the simple past for most of our story.
So why do we decide to use the past perfect? Well, we use the past perfect when we want to refer *back* to an action that happened *before* the story that we’re telling. This allows us to add additional details to our story that are necessary to understand the context, or this tells us about previous experiences that happened *prior* to the telling of the story."



I thought that in the case above, "would" might have been used: would smell...would feel..., since the events happen long before the story ?


----------



## broglet

Bonjour Laurent - Your description of the use of the past perfect ( = pluperfect) is generally correct but in the current context it is wrong. The use of 'would' would also be wrong in the current context.


----------



## Laurent2018

I found it here...and the author seems to be an english woman!

How to Use the Past Perfect for Clarity When Telling a Story • English with Kim


----------



## broglet

Bonjour Laurent.  D'après son accent elle n'est pas anglaise mais probablement américaine. Cela dit, comme j'ai dit, son avis est en général correct mais elle ne parle pas du contexte actuel.


----------

